# 100% Whey 5 lb vs Pro Complex 4.4 lb which one is better and worth to purchase ?



## Smith_X (Mar 16, 2004)

All right, I have only 5 lb limited to purchase the supplement. So, I want to know that what's the best supplement that I should purchase.

Now, I decide to purchase Whey Protein and select Optimum which is the most popular. (by read advertising) but I'm not sure I should purchase Pro Complex instead ?? I'm already have creatine at my home, now. 

Anybody could please help me to decide what's the best supplement that I should purchase in the limitation of 5 lb.

The problem is that I do not live in USA and my friend will pick it for me. That's why I have limitation only 5 lb. T_T


----------



## Larva (Mar 16, 2004)

well 100% whey is almost half the price of pro complex, if that matters, also i complex is a different blend, are you looking for a mrp protein?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2004)

Smith_X, please take a look at one of our site sponsor's whey protein: www.allthewhey.com (I use this myself)


----------



## maze (Mar 16, 2004)

AllThewhey is good quality and very affordable.  I like the flavorless, you can create many stacks in your blender with that.. for example: 

Pre workout:

24g AllTheWhey Isolate flavorless
8oz Pinapple Juice (non concentrate, this helps absorbtion with enzymes)
5g L-glutamine
5g Creatine

Weight Gain (tastes like Piña Colada):

8oz Cocunut Milk
8oz Pinaple Juice
40g AllTheWhey Concentrate/Isolate 

Aprox 1000 calories!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

Isolate is a better protein than just whey.


----------



## Smith_X (Mar 16, 2004)

Ok everybody..
If many guys confirm that ...

I will check Allthewhey, too. But I have to check the postage charge first. If everything seems fine. I think I will order whey from Allthewhey protien instead.

Excuse me...
Between Blend/Concentrate and Isolate. I know that Isolate has much more percentage of protien but it's more expensive, too. Maybe the process of an extraction. I would like to ask your comments about comparing between these two products. 

Please help me to find/point out which one I would purchase ?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

Isolate also has fewer carbs, and fat then whey.  It is a "cleaner" protein.  Blends are good, I recommend Dorians Pro Peptide.  I will also be trying out Nuclear Nutritions blend next.


----------



## maze (Mar 16, 2004)

If you are on a budget Concentrates will do. I have found to asimilate Isolate better (better digestion).  I have taken both and have not found any difference in 
gains.
In paper isolate is a lot better.


----------



## Testosterone (Mar 16, 2004)

You're wrong. Isolates are in no way better than the concentrates when it comes to muscular development. I personally haven't liked isolates for various reasons-->

Sub-fractions of whey concentrate stimulate insulin-like growth factor (IGF-1) production (closely tied to growth hormone) which increases muscle and tendon strength and contributes to injury repair. Whey isolates, by the way, do not produce these benefits. The acid process required to make the isolate does increase the protein content over whey concentrate, but destroys the sub-fractions (the lactoferrins, beta-lactoglobulins, immuno-globulins, etc.) which are some of the more potent immune-system and antioxidant features of our whey proteins.


----------



## Testosterone (Mar 16, 2004)

The protein you get from www.allthewhey.com is first among equals. They get their Isolates & concentrates from a very reliable Protein Manufacturer (Food Ingredients International). The quality is excellent. So is their taste.
So I find absolutely no reason why people go for Optimum & other WPC's & Isolates when they have such reliable suppliers like allthewhey.com at an extremely honest price.
Blends is a different proposition altogether. Since this site doesn't deal in Protein blends, it's advisable to for Best protein blends like ProPeptide, Nuclear Nutrition & Syntrax stuff.


----------



## Smith_X (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks very much everybody. Maybe I select the concentrate one.

more questions please, I would like to know how long whey 5 lb can supply? compare with your guys.. If I eat 1 scoop per day. How many months that I can eat 5lb Whey, please? and what's the recommend scoop per day? I want to increase my muscle size. especially my back and bicep. I will eat 5 white-egg without yolks and 200 gram of pork everyday, too.

grrr.. I wish someday I have a chance to go to USA, I will have 50 lb of whey....


----------



## Larva (Mar 17, 2004)

well i take 2 scoops 2x a day, it lasted a little over a month oh thats 100% whey 5lb container


----------

